# Looking for advice as a newbie.



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Getting boots first was a great choice. It's hard to have a good time when your feet hurt. 

Arbor Foundation is a great all around board. Rome Warden, K2 RayGun/Pop, Dc Ply might suit you well too. You probably don't want anything too wide or stiff at your foot size.


----------



## Nasukashi (Jan 8, 2020)

Thankyou for replying!



WigMar said:


> Getting boots first was a great choice. It's hard to have a good time when your feet hurt.
> Yeh, after that 2nd trip I didn't want to get on a board before I got my own boots.
> 
> Arbor Foundation is a great all around board. Rome Warden, K2 RayGun/Pop, Dc Ply might suit you well too. You probably don't want anything too wide or stiff at your foot size.


So foot size determines how stiff your board can get as well? I've been looking at medium/soft boards mostly due having a bit more of forgiveness.

The Arbor Foundation looks cool, I only wonder how good this one will be if I want to hit the park. Most info I read online is that it is mostly focused on just going down the slope.

Besides all the recommendations; what do you guys think about the Capita Outerspace Living? Seems like a cool board to me.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yes, smaller feet generally need more torsional flex (side to side) as well as a skinnier board. Medium/soft is where you want to be for sure.

The Arbor element is pretty similar to the foundation but more park. The westmark and coda are pretty legit as well. 

The outerspace living is pretty stiff/aggressive. Maybe an asymulator, outsiders or mercury if you're into Capita.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gnu Ladies Choice 151
Gnu Anti Gravity 150

Even though you got boots, with your size feet, there are almost zero men's boots in that size. Thus you will have to look at the stiffest women's boots. I have the same foot size.


----------

